# 1911 coronation ale



## cheddar (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi I have found some old bottles in my attic. One is a Simonds 1911 coronation ale half bottle Any idea if this is rare & what is it worth. 
 thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Beth,

 Welcome to the forum. Could you please post a picture of your bottle and tell us how you came to have it? Does it contain the original Ale? How about the label?







 The Carsberg guys seem to think it's a good one:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Coronation Ale
 H & G Simonds Ltd, UK, 1911
 Ale

 Extremely rare bottle made for the coronation of George the 5th on June 22nd, 1911. The bottle is donated by Fred West of Wadworth Brewery in England and is in an almost perfect condition. Typically for pre-crown products it is sealed with cork and band."From.

 There was an epic tasting in 2005 of historic bottled beers. The H&G Simonds Coronation Ale was amongst the the tastees.

 "After this beer, the oldest seems to be a bottle of Coronation Ale brewed by H and G Simonds Ltd., Reading from 22nd June 1911." From.

 H&G Simonds seems to have produced a number of "commemorative" brews: "H & G SIMONDS LTD.

 Coronation Ale. 1902
 Coronation Ale (half, corked). 1911
 Coronation Ale (pint corked). 1911
 Christmas Ale (undated). 1930s
 Coronation Brew (can) also 3 box pack. 1937
 Mountbatten Ale. 1946
 Light Pale Ale (Royal South African visit). 1947
 Old Berkshire Strong Ale Royal Wedding. 1947
 Special Stout (Royal South African visit). 1947
 Pale Ale (Royal cruise to Australia). 1949
 Royal Cruise Australia/New Zealand. 1952
 Showmans Guild Special Ale. 1952
 Coronation Ale (nip). 1953
 Coronation Ale (pint ?). 1953
 Royal Cruise to Ceylon and Australia. 1953" From.






 You can read up on Simonds Brewery at the Simonds Family site.






 A cone top can from the 1937 Coronation of George VI from Worthpoint.


----------



## J H Withrow (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful bottle.  Fascinating history.  As to the brew itself, pour me a newer one please.


----------



## cheddar (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi surfaceone
 Thank you for your info. I have a collection of various bottles left to me by a late relative. They have been living in my attic for years. I have tried to upload a pic. []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey cheddar,

 Thanks for the picture. How great, you've got the recent George's covered! Are the others in your collection as wonderfully "attic mint?" Do my eyes detect contents on the 1911? If so, when's the next tasting? What is all the embossing on the 1911?

 I hope you'll share other members of your collection with us.


----------

